# Picking It Up Monday!



## loopy624 (May 1, 2007)

Hello! We're completely new to Rv'ing and while researching all the brands out there, we came across Outbackers.com and found tons of information to help make our decision. We pick up our new trailer Monday (5/7) and are so excited. Also, I talked to Marci several times at Lakeshore RV and she was great and almost had a sale with us, but a local dealer came down enough to make up for the travel cost we would've incurred going to Michigan. This site is awesome and we can't get enough of everyone's advice, pictures, and mods. Thanks for everything!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to the fun.. Youll love that king bed! Wish I had that!

Congrats! You made a smart move!

Carey


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Good luck with the new trailer. It comes down to two things either you buy from Lakeshore or you use thier price to scare the local guy









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Sand Krabbies
















to Outbackers! 
AND Congrats on your new 26kbrs 









Glad to hear you were able to strike up a great price with your local dealer








Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Woo-Hoo! Good for you! You're gonna love your Outback!































































































Mike


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome! Good luck with your new Outback.

E


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to see you with us. Keep posting and have fun in your new Outback.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad you made it!!!!

Welcome to the
site 
club
tribe 
clan

*FAMILY!!!!!*


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey on Monday you'll officially be Outbackers!

Welcome







and enjoy!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

All right! Another Texan!

Welcome to Outbackers. Y'all are gonna love your new trailer.

If you're ever up for a Texas rally, this is the place to stay in touch.

BTW, if y'all aren't doing anything for Memorial Day, check us out at the Big Chief Resort in Burnet.

Mark


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Sand Krabbies said:


> Hello! We're completely new to Rv'ing and while researching all the brands out there, we came across Outbackers.com and found tons of information to help make our decision. We pick up our new trailer Monday (5/7) and are so excited. Also, I talked to Marci several times at Lakeshore RV and she was great and almost had a sale with us, but a local dealer came down enough to make up for the travel cost we would've incurred going to Michigan. This site is awesome and we can't get enough of everyone's advice, pictures, and mods. Thanks for everything!


Congratulations on your new Outback!

We just got our 26 KBRS and we love it!

Best of luck to you,
Billy


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Sand Krabbies,

Welcome, congratulations, good luck and enjoy!

Outbackers Rule!!!!!!!!!!!!









Wendy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Sand Krabbies to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 26KBRS

Don


----------

